# Toy destroyer



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

How long can it take for a cockapoo to do this to a toy? 
Gave Molly a new toy today and this is what she done within 2 mins , what is it going to be like when there's two 
I guess as long as it's only toys I shouldn't grumble!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Two minutes? She still has a little bit to go before she can compete with the really big boys like Rufus, Dudley and Ralph. That would take under 100 seconds here I am sure.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I find I just adjust my levels of when something is still a toy - that still has plenty of play value left in it as far as I can see. I rarely buy anything with the dog tennis balls on these days though as they are very easily shredded


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My goodness hopefully she will never be as quick as that to destroy a toy it will cost me an arm and a leg! 
So no tennis balls it is then, hopefully the rope will last a bit longer


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Proper tennis balls or kong ones are much stronger than the ones they sell as pet ones  having once ran a flyball club for a while you become somewhat expert at assessing the quality of tennis balls - if you can feel or see a seam around the middle dogs will chomp them very quickly 

(I also once collected some used tennis balls from a very posh tennis club - whilst on my way to flyball so in scruffy jeans with a car full of barking dogs - and walked out with a bin bag full of what looked I am sure very suspicious indeed )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

depends on the toy. but I look at it like they are destroying what they should and not something of mine.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Proper sports tennis balls last for ages. The dog ones, gone in seconds. Max has a boomer ball that's lasted, but he pulls up all the grass in his excitement. Everything else is gnawed on until bits can be bitten off and those raggy ropes, hopeless. He's even chewed lumps off the black Kong, the toughest on the market.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Definitely seconds ..... Never minutes.
They have a very precise systematic way of wrecking a toy my two.
First to de-squeak it (which I don't mind )
Then depending on the toy / animal, it's tail goes, then nose, then feet, then bum - then usually just a bit of empty faced body bit - ruby will chuck these bits of rubber about for ages and have great fun!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This was a giraffe last weekend.....


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear and I thought that was a strong toy! At least it wasn't your shoes! 
Hope you've feeling good for Thursday &#55357;&#56842;x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I love this site all of your tales and things all your poos do bring a smile to my face and have even had me in fit just imagining all these fantastic poos doing what they do! 
Especially when I'm very stressed and it's only tue
This was my granddaughters bear which Molly has removed it's stuffing eyes and nose and even managed to turn inside out, it's a good job it's one of many.

Thinks the kong ball might be an option as she still has her puppy kong and it's still intact


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Oh dear and I thought that was a strong toy! At least it wasn't your shoes!
> Hope you've feeling good for Thursday ��x


Oh no Lou the shoes are a no go area under lock and key in dog free zone 
Can't believe it's nearly Thursday and haven't yet set up his beds etc  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you need a 24" crate, only used for 20 minutes, I'm selling mine!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Lou but I've already got Molly's which she didn't really use much!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginger has had this ball for a year now it was for her birthday when she was two. now she just turned three on the 6 TH and i got her another one the first one is still like new the squeaker is still in it and it is her favored toy,she carries it all over ,she loves it right next to her bones Haa haa they come first .but so far she has taken good care of all her toys .and OH yes little lady ginger is now a big girl she just turned three


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper still goes through stuffed toys. Stopped buying those. But my sister decided for Christmas to get Piper a "LOT" of toys. All the stuffed ones except one was destroy with in a week. The only thing I get her now is rope toys or hard toys. The only stuff toy she still has is an Alligator one. She also tares the yellow stuff off her balls. So got her a black hard rubber one, she doesn't like that one as much.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Kim, nice to see you back, how is little Piper?

And HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO GINGER!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Goosey said:


> I love this site all of your tales and things all your poos do bring a smile to my face and have even had me in fit just imagining all these fantastic poos doing what they do!
> Especially when I'm very stressed and it's only tue
> This was my granddaughters bear which Molly has removed it's stuffing eyes and nose and even managed to turn inside out, it's a good job it's one of many.
> 
> Thinks the kong ball might be an option as she still has her puppy kong and it's still intact


Yeah! Another poo who turns her toys inside out. Maggie's a pro at doing that. For her, stuffed toys get desqueaked, destuffed and turned inside out. Latex toys get chewed into little bits and vinyl toys get squeaked and squeaked, loved and played with for a long long time.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Piper still goes through stuffed toys. Stopped buying those. But my sister decided for Christmas to get Piper a "LOT" of toys. All the stuffed ones except one was destroy with in a week. The only thing I get her now is rope toys or hard toys. The only stuff toy she still has is an Alligator one. She also tares the yellow stuff off her balls. So got her a black hard rubber one, she doesn't like that one as much.


Hello stranger! 
I hope all is well with you & piper?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Hay Guys!!! Piper is doing well. She will be turning two soon.... We are doing good.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two destroy those toys that claim they are indestructible. Lies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modamoda (Jun 5, 2015)

What is it about some cockapoos ? Caspar is a 'destroyer' who not only devours Kongs and indestructibles in minutes but takes great pleasure in ripping apart Lulahs softies which she had for years and which she loved loads. No hope really I fear !


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

modamoda said:


> What is it about some cockapoos ? Caspar is a 'destroyer' who not only devours Kongs and indestructibles in minutes but takes great pleasure in ripping apart Lulahs softies which she had for years and which she loved loads. No hope really I fear !


Hide any remaining ones right now! Rufus ate our old dogs stuffies and I still feel a little heart broken everytime I think of her armadillo, purple bunny and white lamb. Maybe you need to figure out a Caspar free zone where Lulah can keep her toys. Not sure exactly how one would go about doing this though.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I took up Skippers old stuffies when Maggie started being destructive towards them. His pink bunny, cow, teddy and reindeer have all been put away for 'me' to cuddle when I need to.


----------



## modamoda (Jun 5, 2015)

Lu is very tolerant and so doesn't try to get them back. There are none left to put away sadly ! After the last expensive ' restock ' because I felt so sorry that Toady, Booful, Foxy and Miss Mousey had all gone to the great Toy Shop in the sky, I bought 3 new lovies for Lulah. I took my eye off the toy basket for a nanosecond and all the new toys had been kidnapped. I followed the trail of stuffing, and the squeakers out of their tummies and eventually found 3 corpses under the laurel hedge. Lu hadn't even had time to get to know them. So my poor little girl poo has to make do with tennis balls which at least we can buy in bulk and which last longer. I draw faces on them to try to personalise them a bit.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh bless! How sweet ☺


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

modamoda said:


> Lu is very tolerant and so doesn't try to get them back. There are none left to put away sadly ! After the last expensive ' restock ' because I felt so sorry that Toady, Booful, Foxy and Miss Mousey had all gone to the great Toy Shop in the sky, I bought 3 new lovies for Lulah. I took my eye off the toy basket for a nanosecond and all the new toys had been kidnapped. I followed the trail of stuffing, and the squeakers out of their tummies and eventually found 3 corpses under the laurel hedge. Lu hadn't even had time to get to know them. So my poor little girl poo has to make do with tennis balls which at least we can buy in bulk and which last longer. I draw faces on them to try to personalise them a bit.


Haha - sounds so like my home.
I don't buy from pet stores - way too expensive, I go into charity shops and pick them up for £1.00 - as long as they don't have the bean filling or beady eyes it's great - sometimes I feel guilty as they are too nice to be de stuffed, wrecked & killed by my two  - we had a pink flamingo once - it was the best 50p I'd ever spent!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The great toy massacre. Like serial killers they have no regard for all the tender loving care and love our "good" dogs bestow on their lovies.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> The great toy massacre. Like serial killers they have no regard for all the tender loving care and love our "good" dogs bestow on their lovies.


De-stuffing a toy is only because you won't let him have a real rabbit


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have no weal wabbits for him to get, otherwise how could I stop him?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought the answer was one of the super tough toys  we have a largish stuffed shark which indeed has survived intact  but mostly because other than a bit of chewing when it was new nobody plays with it


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We have every super indestructible made of material that can withstand fire, hurricane, tornado, etc. Every single one eventually gets destroyed except for chuck it glow in the dark balls and LYD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

I must be very lucky Harley doesn't destroy any of his toys my Labradors destroyed all theirs I thought it was because he was small but obviously not with all these pictures


----------



## modamoda (Jun 5, 2015)

When he was 10 months and we were on lovely holiday walk ( and all nicely relaxed !) Cas did a surprise 4 legged leap in the air... no flexed legs or nuthin and he pounced on a squirrel we hadn't noticed in a bush. Boy, talk about the red mist coming down. We were horrified. Straight into Destroyer mode.Lulah has NEVER done that. He shook it once, realised it was alive and dropped it. He hadn't bitten down so it ran away but we keep a very close eye on him now. I blame the squizzer because after that soft toys were all victims !


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

modamoda said:


> When he was 10 months and we were on lovely holiday walk ( and all nicely relaxed !) Cas did a surprise 4 legged leap in the air... no flexed legs or nuthin and he pounced on a squirrel we hadn't noticed in a bush. Boy, talk about the red mist coming down. We were horrified. Straight into Destroyer mode.Lulah has NEVER done that. He shook it once, realised it was alive and dropped it. He hadn't bitten down so it ran away but we keep a very close eye on him now. I blame the squizzer because after that soft toys were all victims !


It's just under the surface of every cutey pup. Trying to hunt is part of her heritage.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow he was super quick to get a squizzer as you so lovingly call them 
And lucky, they have very sharp teeth and claws and aren't afraid to use them


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well girls they are part cockier. my Buffy(RIP) was a cockier and she got hold of many squirrels in our yard. she used to out smart them she would watch which way they would run and then the next time she would run to that spot and catch them as they went by. Ginger is very fast .but has not yet got one ,but she is trying hard .and she gets faster each day so i don't think it will be to much longer,how ever we have moles and i have to watch she don't eat them she has got a few and i had to take them away from her which is not as easy as it sounds haa Haa


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Proper tennis balls seem to last - at the moment but Biscuit has developed a taste for our Crocs that we leave at the back door to wear in the garden. Any left within her reach get gnashed and are full of little needle holes before we manage to get them back from her. She also destroys the straps in a nano second. She really is a "crocapoo"


----------



## modamoda (Jun 5, 2015)

Hahaha your post made me laugh so much. Our Caspar waits until we are putting one shoe on, then grabs the one on the floor and dashes of up the garden with a really mischievous prancy gallop. He's getting better because now he comes back and drops it outside the back door ! Ah maturity !!!!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the prancy gallop Obi does when he has got contraband.


----------

